# when sautee'ing mirepoix??



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

ok there are a couple of questions i couldn't get answered really 
first and foremost??...can the term mirepoix be used in applications other than putting veggies in with bones to make a stock...meaning is it just any veggie mixture...particulary carrot, onion and celery?....like espagnole says to sautee mirepoix..does that mean to add the satchet bag and bouquet too or is the satchet and bouquet only for stocks?


and 2nd...white wash...apparently its the consistency of pancake batter..but how exactly is it made..is it just simply flour and water?? (my teacher says to use this for large volume applications)

thanks much in advance
my teacher has a very thick accent and speaks just above whisper so if you miss something it's gone...and my class is pretty full so i have a lot woring against understanding him...


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

holy cow, Batman!

"mirepoix" is a mix of "aromatic" veggie thingies. most often cited as onions, carrots and celery. traditional ratio 2:1:1

you will find french chefs willing to commit murder at chefknifepoint with regard to the "true" thing. I don't think they include the letted blood in the mix, but heh, who knows....

strictly it does not involve bones, nor bags, nor sachets. it's a bunch of veggie goodies you saute for use in <dish comma later>

virtually every other aspect is up for grabs per definition du'jour or chef....

see: (meatloaf / gumbo / stew)


----------



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

Mirepoix is onions, carrots, celery (2:1:1 by weight). There are many aromatic combinations, but mirepoix is the French word for onions, carrots, celery. You can use a mirepoix in anything you think it will improve. For your espagnole, just evenly dice it all up and saute in butter until caramelized. Drop in your sachet d'epices when your liquid is in the pot.

Whitewash is a thin mixture of flour and cold water and is to be used like cornstarch, or a flurry (starch and cold water).

Don't be afraid to ask your teacher to speak louder. And try to sit / stand closer.


----------



## jsp2786 (Dec 25, 2006)

your basic mirepoix will be onions, celery, and carrots to the ratio of what has been stated as 2-1-1. you can also replace the celery for celery root and carrots for parsnips for a white mirepoix. Sachets and boquets do not apply only to stocks you can use it in sauces and soups as well.


----------

